# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  FireRouter 1U

## ngia

::  Τοποθετήσαμε ένα motherboard από firenas, σε κουτάκι 1U το οποίο φιλοξενούσε ένα αρχαίο hub. Τα κουτάκια 1U, είναι δυσεύρετα και ακριβά και για το λόγο αυτό ένα κουτάκι από ένα παλιό hub είναι ίσως η πιο εύκολη λύση. Το μειονέκτημα είναι ότι θα χρειαστεί περισσότερη δουλειά για να γίνει αισθητικά καλό.

Οι αλλαγές που χρειάστηκε να γίνουν ήταν:

*Motherboard*:
Αλλάχτηκαν όλοι οι πυκνωτές ακόμα και οι μικροί οι οποίοι παρουσίαζαν μεγάλα ρεύματα διαρροής.
Κολλήθηκε στην πλακέτα συνδετήρας VGA, σειριακή και PS2. H σύνδεση των δύο τελευταίων έγινε με καλωδιοταινία προκειμένου αυτοί να βιδωθούν στο σασί.
Κολλήθηκαν δύο μικρά φύλλα χαλκού πάνω στην πλακέτα προκειμένου να ψύχονται επαρκώς τα τρανζίστορ που μετατρέπουν τα 5V σε 1.8V για την τροφοδοσία του επεξεργαστή.
Η motherboard στερεώθηκε στο κουτί σε τέτοια θέση ώστε να είναι δυνατή η προσθήκη PCI riser με μία ακόμα κάρτα.

*Κουτί 1U*:
Η πρόσοψη κόπηκε προκειμένου να περάσουν από μέσα οι VGA, Ethernet κτλ.
Ένα φύλλο μπρούτζινο κόπηκε με τις ίδιες διαστάσεις το οποίο τοποθετήθηκε πάνω στην πρόσοψη, αφού έγιναν οι κατάλληλες τρύπες. Η στερέωση έγινε με κόλλα. Οι εσοχές γέμισαν με υλικό και στη συνέχεια ξύστηκαν ώστε να μην φαίνεται η ασυνέχεια. Όλο το κουτί περάστηκε με μαύρο spray ώστε να είναι αισθητικά ωραίο.

Οι πλακέτες στερεώνονται πάνω στην λαμαρίνα πάνω σε στηρίγματα τα οποία αποτελούνται από δύο παξιμάδια στερεωμένα με κόλληση στην λαμαρίνα με τη βοήθεια ενός φλόγιστρου. Ρυθμίζουμε τη φλόγα ώστε να μην χαλάσει η μπογιά και η κόλληση να γίνει αρκετά γρήγορα.

Στερεώθηκε πάνω στο κουτί ένας CD-IDE προσαρμογέας (όχι τους καρφωτούς), με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να είναι δυνατό να αλλάξουμε την CF και άρα το λειτουργικό, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ανοιχθεί το κουτί. Για το σκοπό αυτό χρησιμοποιούμε μία IDE ταινία την οποία κοντύναμε στο απαραίτητο μήκος. 

Η τοποθέτηση των υλικών μέσα στο κουτί επιτρέπει την προσθήκη ενός σκληρού δίσκου 3.5΄΄ αν χρειαστεί μελλοντικά.
Στην πρόσοψη έγιναν οι αναγκαίες τρύπες για το power, reset και τα δύο LED.

*Ψύξη*:
Στο πάνω μέρος του κουτιού γίνεται ένα τετράγωνο παράθυρο ώστε να γίνεται εισαγωγή του αέρα για την ψύξη του επεξεργαστή.
Στα πλάγια στερεώνονται δύο ανεμιστήρες 1U και κόβονται τα αντίστοιχα ανοίγματα στα πλαϊνό του κουτιού ώστε να μπαίνει ανεμπόδιστα ο αέρας.
Οι τρεις ανεμιστήρες τροφοδοτούνται με 7volt αντί για 12volt αφού το αποτέλεσμα είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο, ενώ ο θόρυβος σημαντικά μικρότερος, όπως και η καταπόνηση των ανεμιστήρων.
Υπάρχει ροή αέρα κατά μήκος όλου του κουτιού, όπως και από το άνοιγμα στο πάνω μέρος προς την μία πλευρά του κουτιού. Η θερμοκρασία του επεξεργαστή σε πλήρες φορτίο ήταν 3 βαθμούς μεγαλύτερη σε σχέση με το κουτί ανοικτό και τον ανεμιστήρα του επεξεργαστή σε πλήρεις στροφές. 

*Τροφοδοτικό*:
Χρησιμοποιούμε το τροφοδοτικό του FireNas λόγω των μικρών του διαστάσεων. Επειδή δεν χωρούσε ολόκληρο, βγάλαμε την πλακέτα και την στερεώσαμε πάνω στο κουτί. Κόντυνε το καλώδιο της τροφοδοσίας αφού το τροφοδοτικό και η πλακέτα ήταν κοντά. 
Διαπιστώσαμε ότι δεν είναι δυνατό να επιτύχουμε ικανοποιητική ψύξη (οι ψύκτρες ζεσταινόταν αρκετά ώστε να μην είναι δυνατή η επαφή τους).
Για το λόγω αυτό η μία αλλάχθηκε, ενώ στην άλλη βιδώσαμε μία μεγαλύτερη. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι ακόμα και χωρίς ροή αέρα, το τροφοδοτικό μπορεί να δουλέψει χωρίς κίνδυνο υπερθέρμανσης. Σε πλήρες φορτίο με κλειστό το κουτί οι ψύκτρες του τροφοδοτικού παρέμειναν χλιαρές.
Τα τρανζίστορ υψηλής τάσης είναι απομονωμένα από την ψύκτρα (πλαστικά)
Οι δίοδοι ανόρθωσης δεν είναι μονωμένες από την ψύκτρα και κατά συνέπεια η ψύκτρα θα πρέπει να έχει μονωτικό φύλλο ώστε να μην ακουμπήσει στο σασί. 
Το τροφοδοτικό στερεώθηκε κοντά στους ανεμιστήρες, ώστε να ψύχεται ακόμα πιο αποτελεσματικά.
Το τροφοδοτικό παρέχει 35watt σε ηρεμία και 50watt σε 100% φορτίο σε 1000MHz επεξεργαστή και κατά συνέπεια δουλεύει σε ένα ποσοστό της μέγιστης του χωρητικότητας.


*Αποτέλεσμα*:
Σε ένα κουτάκι 44cm x 25cm x 1U χώρεσε ο router o οποίος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τη δρομολόγηση, το firewalling, dhcp, vpn server, proxy, ανάμεσα στο οικιακό μας δίκτυο, στο internet και στο ασύρματο δίκτυο, ή και σαν μικρός file server, backup server κ.τ.λ.
Μπορεί με μία διπλή κάρτα να έχει συνολικά τρεις Ethernet, ή μπορεί με μια Gbit κάρτα να χρησιμοποιήσει vlans (αν έχουμε πολλά υποδίκτυα)
O όγκος του είναι μικρότερος σε σχέση με το δικό του κουτάκι, ενώ η ψύξη του είναι πιο αποτελεσματική, και ο θόρυβος πολύ λιγότερος.
Ταυτόχρονα και αισθητικά το αποτέλεσμα είναι ικανοποιητικό, οδηγώντας έτσι σε μια κομψή, αποτελεσματική και φθηνή λύση.



*Υλικά Κατασκευής*
FireRouter Motherboard
1U hub
Συνδετήρες, πυκνωτές
Ψύκτρες ή κομμάτια αλουμινίου
CF 256MB
intel P3 1GHz
ψύκτρα χαλκού χαμηλού προφίλ
IDE-CF
Καλωδιοταινία
PCI riser
Ethernet 10/100/1000

*Εργαλεία*
Φλόγιστρο, τρυπανάκι, κολλητήρι, τροχός, κόλλα, βίδες, spray μπογιάς.

*Εκτιμώμενο κόστος κατασκευής* : 100euro

*Εκτιμώμενος χρόνος κατασκευής* : 8 ώρες


*Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες*:
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Han ... eRouter1U/
http://info.awmn/images/stories/Handmade/FireRouter1U/

----------


## NetTraptor

Well done Looks κουκλα...  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Μπράβο ρε συ. Εγώ να δούμε πότε θα αξιωθώ να το τελειώσω που το έχω να παρακυλιέται στο πάτωμα εδώ και κανα δίμηνο...

----------


## antonisk7

Αρκετά καλή προσπάθεια, μερικές παρατηρήσεις:

-Τον πάνω ανεμιστήρα γιατί τον έκοψες τετράγωνο και όχι κυκλο με κάποιο ποτηροτρύπανο? Ακόμα η προσθήκη μιας fan grill θα ήταν και πιο ωραία και πιο ασφαλής.

-Στα σημεία που ειναι τα πορτς της μητρικής και φαίνεται ένα κενό μπορείς να πάρεις ένα φύλλο αλουμινίου (από τα υλικά μακέτας στο Πλαίσιο) που κόβεται με ψαλίδι ή κοπίδι και να κόψεις το γέμισμα. Με το μαύρο θα ταιριάζει.

-Στο κενό που μένει στο αριστερό τμήμα της πρόσοψης εγω θα έβαζα μία lcd οθόνη (κατα προτίμηση με μπλε backlight) 2 ή 4 γραμμών, που να σου δείχνει τα απαραίτητα.

----------


## TheLaz

@ngia

Όλο κάτι τέτοιες καταπληκτικές  ::  ιδέες έχεις και με την πρώτη
υγρασία γίνεται της π.......νας...  ::   ::   ::  

Να υποθέσω ότι ο router που έχει κολήσει από χθες το βράδυ 
(προφανώς λόγω αυξημένης υγρασίας  ::   ::  ) FireRouter 1U είναι ??
ΕΕΕ?? φανταστικέ γείτονα ???  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Είναι αυτό που λέμε ΤΟΝ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΣΤΕΓΝΑ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> @ngia
> 
> Όλο κάτι τέτοιες καταπληκτικές  ιδέες έχεις και με την πρώτη
> υγρασία γίνεται της π.......νας...    
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι ο router που έχει κολήσει από χθες το βράδυ 
> (προφανώς λόγω αυξημένης υγρασίας   ) FireRouter 1U είναι ??
> ΕΕΕ?? φανταστικέ γείτονα ???         
> 
> Είναι αυτό που λέμε ΤΟΝ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΣΤΕΓΝΑ


Υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός...!!!

Από τη μια Bliz & Limah έχουν σταθμούς καιρού με τεχνολογια *1wire*
και από την άλλη ο ngia με τεχνολογία *0wire*

ρε τι θα δούμε ακόμα... οταν μπει και ο αισθητήρας βροχής

----------


## TheLaz

Πρέπει να φτιαξουμε κάποια εφαρμογή με direct feed από ΕΜΥ...([email protected])
Με το που θα σκάει μύτη το πρώτο σύννεφο να αρχίζει τα reboots..
να αναβοσβήνουν κόκκινοι μπλε φάροι κλπ κλπ....

Είναι σαν να το βλέπω μπροστά μου...μόλις έρθει στον καφέ
θα μας πει "Απο την ζήλια σας τα λέτε όλα"  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Δεν φταίμε εμείς....
Έχει 10/10 ευστοχία  ::   ::   ::  στα υγρά καιρικά φαινόμενα....
Ένα όνομα δεν βγαίνει ποτέ τυχαία....  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> ([email protected])
> ....
> ....
> Ένα όνομα δεν βγαίνει ποτέ τυχαία....


([email protected])  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ποτέ μα ποτέ ................ αυτή ειναι η στεγνή αλήθεια  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ωραιος ο mister bond  ::  

Για κουτι μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει κι ενα κλασσικο κουτι αλουμινιου στις διαστασεις 1U 
απο αυτα που βρισκουμε στα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων (για κατασκευες κλπ).

----------


## enaon

Τρομερό κουτάκι ρε μπράβο. Αν αυτά που λέει ο john70 είναι αλήθεια, και μπορείς πράγματι να παραγγείλεις αλουμινίου 1u custom με 30-40 ευρώ, και θέλεις να τον σκοτώσεις τώρα που στο είπα και κατάλαβες οτι δεν μας το είχε πει, μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω  ::

----------


## spirosco

::  
Θα περασω μια βολτα απο smartkit απο βδομαδα για να μαθω τιμες.

----------


## ngia

Προστέθηκε μία intel Gbit με τη βοήθεια ενός κοντού pci riser, οπότε είναι comple

----------


## enaon

Ωραίο έγινε τελικά, το intel το board δεν χώρεσε ε??  :: 

Χωράει τέλεια στο κουτί του NAS πάντως, αν βγάλεις το μικρό psu και βάλεις ένα κανονικό.

----------


## ngia

> Ωραίο έγινε τελικά, το intel το board δεν χώρεσε ε?? 
> 
> Χωράει τέλεια στο κουτί του NAS πάντως, αν βγάλεις το μικρό psu και βάλεις ένα κανονικό.


δε χωρά..σε επόμενη κατασκευή αυτό

----------


## TheLaz

*[ΠΕΙΡΑΓΜΑ MODE ON]*
To ότι ξαναέπεσε 2η φορά αμέσως μετά από λίγη βροχή ????
Τι έχεις να πεις για αυτό ??????? 
ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ?????????????????
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Γιατί το σκαλίζεις συνέχεια..??? Μια χαρά δεν δούλευε ??? ΕΕΕ?????

Τι την θέλεις την Gigabit.....για να πνίγονται πιο πολλά bits κάθε φορά
που συννεφιάζει..????

Αυτό δεν είναι router.. γυάλα για χρυσόψαρα είναι..

*[ΠΕΙΡΑΓΜΑ MODE OFF]*

Sorry βρε Νικήτα δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ.....το ξέρω 'οτι έχει
πρόβλημα το NAS...αλλά είσαι άτυχος....2 φορές μετά από βροχή..
Πως να μην σου βγει το όνομα μετά....???

(το ξέρω μου την φυλάς τώρα  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## ngia

θα τα πούμε μετά εμείς...

Με τα ίδια υλικά και τρόπο ένα δεύτερο ίδιο μηχανάκι (αυτή τη φορά σε ένα μικρότερο κουτί, από παλιό hubάκι του RF)

Φωτογραφίες
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Han ... eRouter1U/
http://info.awmn/images/stories/Handmade/FireRouter1U/

----------


## NovemberQ

Ωραίο είναι, μαζεμένο και περιποιημένο.  ::  
Το δε τρίτο 1U θα είναι άψογο...  ::  
Πέντε λόγια για τη χρήση του, ισως; ( Πέρα από του ξερόλες υπάρχουν και
άσχετοι με VLAN κλπ  ::  )

----------


## DrLO

Να υποθέσω ότι η διάσημη ντουλάπα σου θα αντικατασταθεί σύντομα με rack ?

+ ερώτηση

Από που θα τραβάει αέρα το ανεμιστηράκι της CPU αν βάλεις πάνω από αυτό το 1U το προηγούμενο ?

----------


## ngia

> Να υποθέσω ότι η διάσημη ντουλάπα σου θα αντικατασταθεί σύντομα με rack ?
> 
> + ερώτηση
> 
> Από που θα τραβάει αέρα το ανεμιστηράκι της CPU αν βάλεις πάνω από αυτό το 1U το προηγούμενο ?


working on it..
όχι κολλητά, ένα δάκτυλο απόσταση, ώστε να αναπνέει

----------


## mojiro

http://www.formfactors.org

----------


## ngia

> Ωραίο είναι, μαζεμένο και περιποιημένο.  
> Το δε τρίτο 1U θα είναι άψογο...  
> Πέντε λόγια για τη χρήση του, ισως; ( Πέρα από του ξερόλες υπάρχουν και
> άσχετοι με VLAN κλπ  )


έτοιμο

----------


## alex-23

χαρα στο κουραγιο σου
οταν ο ανθρωπος εχει ορεξη τελικα μπορει να κανει πολλα πραγματα  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> έτοιμο


Τώρα μάλιστα, χαρα στο κουράγιο σου που το έκανες και pdf...  ::

----------


## ngia

Τοποθετήσαμε ένα Motherboard σε ένα κουτάκι 2U, που φιλοξενούσε ένα παλιό οπτικό καταναμητή.
H κατασκευή προορίζεται για server γενικής χρήσεως.

Ο τρόπος ήταν παρόμοιος με τις προηγούμενες κατασκευές, τοποθετήθηκαν στηρίγματα πάνω στη λαμαρίνα του κουτιού με κόλληση και ένα φλόγιστρο, το κουτί βάφτηκε με μαύρο mat spray.

*Ψύξη*Το τροφοδοτικό τοποθετήθηκε στην άκρη του κουτιού ώστε να βοηθάει τον εξαερισμό του αλλά και να είναι εύκολη η πρόσβαση στο φις τροφοδοσίας.
Ένας δεύτερος ανεμιστήρας προστέθηκε στην ίδια πλευρά του κουτιού ώστε να ψύχει τους δίσκους και να βοηθά την κυκλοφορία του αέρα.
Η κυκλοφορία του αέρα γίνεται διαγώνια και από την μία πλευρά του κουτιού στην άλλη. Όλοι οι ανεμιστήρες δουλεύουν στα 7volt κρατώντας το θόρυβο χαμηλά και εξασφαλίζοντας επαρκή ψύξη.

*Προδιαγραφές*
Διαστάσεις: 425x400x90μμ
Βάρος: 9.5Kgr
Κατανάλωση με δύο δίσκους: ηρεμία 57watt, 100%CPU 99watt
CPU: Celeron 2.4GHz
Mobo: all on board
4 σκληροί δίσκοι max

*Υλικά Κατασκευής* 
Motherboard + intel celeron P4 2.4GHz 
2U μεταλλικό κουτί 
σκληροί δίσκοι

*Εργαλεία* 
Φλόγιστρο, τρυπανάκι, κολλητήρι, τροχός, κόλλα, βίδες, spray μπογιάς. 

*Εκτιμώμενο κόστος κατασκευής* : 300euro 

*Εκτιμώμενος χρόνος κατασκευής* : 6 ώρες 

*Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες:* 
http://info.awmn/images/stories/Handmade/FireServer2U/
http://info.awmn/images.net/stories/Han ... eServer2U/

----------


## ngia

Όσο πάει μεγαλώνει το ύψος...τούτος είναι 6U.

Τα συνηθισμένα κουτιά του εμπορίου δεν μπορούν να πάρουν πολλούς δίσκους, δεν έχουν βολικές διαστάσεις, ενώ οι rackmounded file servers του εμπορίου με μεγάλη χωρητικότητα είναι πανάκριβοι.
Για το σκοπό αυτό φτιάξαμε μια μεταλλική κατασκευή, και με όσο γίνεται πιο αξιόπιστα υλικά φτιάξαμε έναν από την αρχή.

Χρησιμοποιήθηκε λαμαρίνα από παλιά κουτιά υπολογιστών όπως και χοντρύτερη λαμαρινά.
Αρχικά έγινε ένα σχέδιο με τις διαστάσεις και οι λαμαρίνες κόπηκαν με την βοήθεια ενός τροχού. Χρησιμοποιήθηκε λεπτή πλάκα ώστε να κοπεί με ακρίβεια και στη συνέχεια με τη βοήθεια του τροχού λιμάραμε την κομμένη επιφάνεια ώστε να γίνει εντελώς ευθεία, χωρίς ανωμαλίες.
Όπου η λαμαρίνα είχε γωνιά την αφήσαμε προκειμένου να την εκμεταλλευτούμε μετά κατά την ένωση μεταξύ τους.

Συγκεκριμένα κόπηκαν τα ακόλουθα κομμάτια
Κάτω, πάνω, μεσαίο φύλλο 440x300mm, 
Δεξιό, αριστερό 300x230mm
Μπροστινό, πίσω 440x234mm

Οι κάτω, δεξιά, αριστερή και πίσω επιφάνεια συνδέθηκαν σταθερά μεταξύ τους με τη βοήθεια μικρών μπουλονιών. Επίσης οι επιφάνειες ξύστηκαν στο σημείο που ενώνονται και με ένα φλόγιστρο περάστηκε ένα στρώμα κόλλησης που κρατά τις επιφάνειες σταθερά ενωμένες , ενώ καλύπτει τον αρμό.

Τα υπόλοιπα τμήματα απλά βιδώνονται με λαμαρινόβιδες πάνω στο κεντρικό πλαίσιο. Τα πιαστράκια πάνω στα οποία βιδώνονται φτιάχτηκαν με μικρές γωνιές από λαμαρίνα, στερεωμένες με καλάϊ πάνω στο πλαίσιο. Με δοκιμές βρέθηκαν τα κατάλληλα σημεία.

Στις θέσεις όπου προβλέπεται να μπει ανεμιστήρας έγιναν με το κατάλληλο εργαλείο οι αντίστοιχες οπές και οι τρυπίτσες όπου θα βιδωθούν οι ανεμιστήρες. Επιλέγοντας κατάλληλο μέγεθος τρύπας μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε απλή βιδίτσα η οποία θα σφίξει πάνω στην λαμαρίνα.

Πάνω στο κάτω μέρος στερεώνονται οι αποστάτες της μητρικής, αφού μετρηθούν οι αποστάσεις.
Στη συνέχεια τα διάφορα τμήματα βάφονται με 2-3 χέρια μαύρο spray, βιδώνονται οι ανεμιστήρες και τα προστατευτικά τους και τοποθετούνται τα υλικά μέσα στο κουτί. Τελικά βιδώνονται και τα δύο τμήματα που απομένουν και το κουτί είναι έτοιμο.

*Ψύξη*
Ο server θα καταναλώνει 140watt σε ηρεμία, και 240watt σε πλήρες φορτίο. Επιλέχθηκε τροφοδοτικό με τουλάχιστον διπλάσια ισχύ από τη μέγιστη προβλεπόμενη (400) . Το τροφοδοτικό βιδώθηκε στο τοίχωμα του κουτιού και οι δύο ανεμιστήρες του ρυθμίστηκαν στα 12volt, ώστε να βοηθάει και την ψύξη του κουτιού.
Το κουτί αποτελείται από δύο διαμερίσματα, το πάνω έχει τους δίσκους και το κάτω όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Αυτό βοηθάει την ψύξη των εξαρτημάτων.
Το πάνω έχει 4 ανεμιστήρες 6cm μπροστά και δύο οπές πίσω για τη ψύξη των δίσκων. Οι ανεμιστήρες τροφοδοτούνται με 7volt και είναι καλής ποιότητας με ρουλεμάν. Παράλληλα οι δύο επιφάνειες όπου βιδώνονται οι δίσκοι λειτουργεί σαν ένα μεγάλο ψυγείο το οποίο φυσάνε οι ανεμιστήρες με αποτέλεσμα ένα αποτελεσματικό σύστημα ψύξης.
To κάτω έχει τον ανεμιστήρα του τροφοδοτικού και ένα 6cm ανεμιστήρα στην αριστερή πλευρά, ενώ στην δεξιά έχει την οπή εισαγωγής του αέρα.

*Χαρακτηριστικά*
Celeron 2.4GHz, 512MB RAM
Max 12 HDisks
PSU 400Watt
Κατανάλωση με 10HD, [email protected]%CPU, [email protected]%[email protected]
Διαστάσεις 440x300x230mm
Βάρος 14Kgr

*Υλικά Κατσκευής*
Motherboard + intel celeron P4 2.4GHz + 512ΜΒ μνήμη
Κομμάτια λαμαρίνα, βίδες, αποστάτες
10 Σκληροί δίσκοι, SATA controller, PATA controller

*Εργαλεία Kατασκευής* : 
Φλόγιστρο, τρυπανάκια, εργαλείο κοπής οπών, κολλητήρι, τροχός, κόλλα, βίδες, spray μπογιάς.

*Εκτιμώμενο Κόστος Κατασκευής* : μόνο το κουτί, 30ε, μαζί με τα ενεργητικά του 1500ε

*Εκτιμώμενος Χρόνος Κατασκευής* : 30 ώρες

Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες:
http://info.awmn/users/images/stories/H ... eServer6U/
http://info.awmn.net/users/images/stori ... eServer6U/

----------


## ngia

..

----------


## mojiro

ερωτηση...

τις μητρικες πως τις στηριξες πανω στο σασι ?
εβαλες "θηλυκες βιδες" ? αν ναι, πως ?

----------


## ngia

> ερωτηση...
> 
> τις μητρικες πως τις στηριξες πανω στο σασι ?
> εβαλες "θηλυκες βιδες" ? αν ναι, πως ?


μαρκάρεις τα σημεία στήριξης .. ξύνεις το επίχρισμα της λαμαρίνας, παίρνεις τα θηλυκά βιδάκια, τα ακουμπάς στο σημείο που πρέπει (δεν έκανα τρύπες) και με ένα φλόγιστρο με καλάι τα στερεώνεις πάνω στη λαμαρίνα, φροντίζοντας η κόλληση να αγκαλιάσει το βιδάκι και να στρώσει καλά πάνω στο μέταλλο (ώστε να έχει μηχανική αντοχή)
http://info.awmn.net/users/images/st...erver6U_11.jpg

----------


## mojiro

τελικα, εκανα τρυπες, ψευτο-βιδωσα τις θηλυκες βιδες και μετα τις
περασα με καλαι, απο κατω.

το εκανα ετσι, λογω απουσιας φλογιστρου.

----------


## mojiro

πολυ χρησιμα για στηριξη δισκων ή pci riser, ειναι τα λαμακια-καπακια
για τις κενες θεσεις pci των atx.

----------


## ngia

Ένα ακόμα σε ibm κουτάκι (ευχαριστώ Γιώργο για τη χορηγία).
Οι ψύκτρες του τροφοδοτικού βιδώθηκαν πάνω στο σασί (μέσω προέκτασης), οι ανεμιστήρες του κουτιού είναι αυτός της CPU και δύο 40μμ , οι οποίοι ρυθμίστηκαν σε χαμηλές στροφές με ικανοποιητικό αποτέλεσμα θορύβου - ψύξης.
Η κατανάλωση του είναι 40 watt.

----------


## neo4

Μπραβο πολυ καλη η ολη κατασκευη φαινεται και πρεπει να ειναι και αρκετα λειτουργικη λογω του μικρου ογκου  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

Η backupiερα μου
3U κουτί, ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος να μπορούν να χωρέσουν 8 δίσκοι, χωρίς να αυξηθεί το βάθος (ώστε να μπαίνει σε στενό rack)
To κουτί φιλοξενούσε ένα 386 (πολύ καλύτερη-χονδρύτερη λαμαρίνα από τα κοινά) , κόπηκαν και βιδώθηκαν πάνω του δύο κομμάτια λαμαρίνα μπρος και πίσω και βάφτηκε όλο.
Οι 3 ανεμιστήρες 2 του κουτιού + CPU δουλεύουν σε χαμηλότερες στροφές, για λιγότερο θόρυβο, ψύχοντας επαρκώς κουτί και δίσκους.

Κατανάλωση με Intel Celeron 2.4GHz , 4 HD
idle CPU, HD (only one) --> 64watt
idle CPU, HD --> 78watt
100%CPU, idle HD --> 116watt
100%CPU, writing HD --> 125watt
booting --> 135watt peak

----------

